# I need help!!!!



## Badblood (Oct 27, 2011)

OK, Ladies, I'm a guy so I don't know much about this sort of thing, so I'm asking the housewives for advice. I've recently bought a loft condo in Chicago, and am setting it up for my fiance and I. She is a wonderful woman and the love of my life, etc, but she cannot say NO to sales people. She CAN refuse to buy something, but she will ALWAYS let them give their schpiel. Yesterday we had a man and woman showing us Vacuum cleaners, the single most boring thing I've had to do yet. Finally I asked how much the vaccum cost, and the woman said $2000.00!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! TWO GRAND.....for a sweeper? You've got to be ****ting me!!! I ask you, is this right? Do they really cost this much?


----------



## Pinkme (Oct 15, 2012)

Some can, but I would never pay $2000 for a vacuum~thats absurd!!!. I have a Dyson they run around $400 well worth the money


----------



## underwater2010 (Jun 27, 2012)

No....my vacuums have costed no more than $60.00. Now I know the $200-$500 are worth it, but what happens when they break. From my experience it can cost just as much to fix, somethimes it is even cheaper to by a new one.

On another note....is it a system that has mutliple hookups throughout the home that you plug a hose into. I am sure that would be nice, but then you also have maintenance costs.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

Some do but the majority do NOT. My Dyson was $350 and worth every penny.


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

Badblood said:


> OK, Ladies, I'm a guy so I don't know much about this sort of thing, so I'm asking the housewives for advice. I've recently bought a loft condo in Chicago, and am setting it up for my fiance and I. She is a wonderful woman and the love of my life, etc, but she cannot say NO to sales people. She CAN refuse to buy something, but she will ALWAYS let them give their schpiel. Yesterday we had a man and woman showing us Vacuum cleaners, the single most boring thing I've had to do yet. Finally I asked how much the vaccum cost, and the woman said $2000.00!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! TWO GRAND.....for a sweeper? You've got to be ****ting me!!! I ask you, is this right? Do they really cost this much?


Yes, a vacuum can cost $2,000... if it comes with someone to push it.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Not sure what my current one was priced at. It's a commercial grade Oreck. When we had our store, the Wal-Mart grade vacuum clearners wouldn't even last a year. You may want to see what Consumer Reports has to say about various vacuum cleaners on the market.


----------



## youandi (Oct 12, 2012)

Yes it can cost $ 2,000.00. Those kind of vacume's are very heavy to push don't buy it.


----------



## CO_MOM (Sep 14, 2012)

The rainbow vacuums that are can also shampoo carpets can cost that much. My mother in law loves hers, but I find them to be a pain.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

2 grand? Does it come with a happy ending?


----------



## TCSRedhead (Oct 17, 2012)

Some are that expensive but you can find a decent model for $300 - $500 that will do just as well.


----------



## Pault (Aug 15, 2012)

This seems to be a rehash of a machine from years ago. The come in, it looks like an industrial upright machine and they give you the bull about superior cleaning, edge to edge technology, exceptional filtering capabilities, great for people with dust allergies etc. When you look like it isnt washing you might get the demo where they throw down coco powder and coffee granuals and off they go cleaning it all up. They dont tell you as a brand new machine its filters are spotless and they arnt yet worked enough to reduce drag, but you look doubtful so they keep o the sales pitch and then .... They can speak to a manager and Im sure the manager will give you a deal you cannot afforsd to miss. They may use YOUR phone and away they go talkig about how much you want the machine and its just a cost issue and wham - A DISCOUNT if you by right now. its now 1750....... But these 2 will drop it and give their commission and make it 1500 for a here and now sale.

At this stage you grab them by by the back of their shir collar and by the the waist band of their pants and throw them outa the building followed by the said incredible cleaner. You close the door and think about a Hoover, Dyson or Vax where you can buy at least 4 of any one of those for the same price and have the filters cheaper as well.


----------



## DocHoliday (Jan 19, 2012)

Did one salesman "drop off" the other? Then abandon the first guy (without cell phone contact) for 3 -4 hours?

Yup. my sister was suckered into this deal, she is on disability... Don't buy it.


----------



## DocHoliday (Jan 19, 2012)

Coffee Amore said:


> We have a Dyson. I think we paid about $450 for it. It's great. We have pets who shed hair all the time. The Dyson picks up the pet hair better than any vacuum we've had. The first time we vacuumed the carpet with the Dyson, the carpet looked as good as the day it was installed.


I love my new "pet edition" dyson. Works even better than the "old" pet hair one. Gave the old one to my college student-- because her vac died. So, I upgraded.... pricey, about $599- but really nice system.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 10, 2012)

one word 

Dyson


----------



## DocHoliday (Jan 19, 2012)

Pault said:


> This seems to be a rehash of a machine from years ago. The come in, it looks like an industrial upright machine and they give you the bull about superior cleaning, edge to edge technology, exceptional filtering capabilities, great for people with dust allergies etc. When you look like it isnt washing you might get the demo where they throw down coco powder and coffee granuals and off they go cleaning it all up. They dont tell you as a brand new machine its filters are spotless and they arnt yet worked enough to reduce drag, but you look doubtful so they keep o the sales pitch and then .... They can speak to a manager and Im sure the manager will give you a deal you cannot afforsd to miss. They may use YOUR phone and away they go talkig about how much you want the machine and its just a cost issue and wham - A DISCOUNT if you by right now. its now 1750....... But these 2 will drop it and give their commission and make it 1500 for a here and now sale.
> 
> At this stage you grab them by by the back of their shir collar and by the the waist band of their pants and throw them outa the building followed by the said incredible cleaner. You close the door and think about a Hoover, Dyson or Vax where you can buy at least 4 of any one of those for the same price and have the filters cheaper as well.


My sis bought the full ticket $2000 -- (I just shake my head) Once you miss a payment the collection ajencies are up your behind, from what I hear......
Oh, the "dry soap" is about $35 a bottle and the bags pricey, too. I paid $134 for 2 bottles of soap and a pac of bags (about 3). She couldn't afford them...
yeah, I know, I know......


----------



## Badblood (Oct 27, 2011)

CO_MOM said:


> The rainbow vacuums that are can also shampoo carpets can cost that much. My mother in law loves hers, but I find them to be a pain.


That's what it was, a Rainbow something. It had water in it.


----------



## Badblood (Oct 27, 2011)

I've seen commercials about the Oreck and Dyson, for between $300.00 to 600.00 range and the old standby Hoovers. In my old house I had an old "Electrolux"? that would suck paint off the walls, but it died and I got maid service, so I never got another. Thanks loads for the help!


----------

